# Dakota Harris Performs Ishkabibble Sandwich



## Dakota (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZXah55UFdo


----------



## elcarc (Sep 27, 2009)

embedded for convenience


----------



## babyle (Sep 27, 2009)

really nice performance


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 27, 2009)

That's cool. I'm in to magic a little, but I don't think I could ever pull something like that off.


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool! I used to do a little magic a while ago, sandwich effects were my favorite card effects. I actually performed an effect very similar to this one. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Edmund (Sep 28, 2009)

Dakota that is effing awesome. I do some magic myself but my stuff isn't cool like that.


----------



## zster007 (Sep 28, 2009)

Why's it say Eric Jones?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2009)

zster007 said:


> Why's it say Eric Jones?



Clearly Dakota Harris is just a stage name, like Stryker Langdon.


----------



## brunson (Sep 29, 2009)

That was very well performed. The top slides are a little too methodical, maybe because I'm looking for it, but even in frame by frame I can't tell how you got the target card to the top of the deck after the insert. Very, very well done.


----------



## zster007 (Sep 29, 2009)

qqwref said:


> zster007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why's it say Eric Jones?
> ...



Clearly I'm dumb.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 29, 2009)

brunson said:


> ..but even in frame by frame I can't tell how you got the target card to the top of the deck after the insert.



Something is VERY suspicious at ~31 seconds, right after the insert, but that's all I can find. Nonetheless, a very smooth, well executed illusion.


----------



## brunson (Sep 29, 2009)

Many like to be amazed by magic and are disappointed when they find out the "trick". I'm more impressed when I know the trick and still can't catch them doing it.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw something suspicious (it is more correct to say that I didn't see), and I think that what I'm thinking may be the secret for the trick.

Anyway, your hand skills are awesome.


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not a hater or anything, but don't you think the pass was a little too obvious? I'm just giving some feedback, please don't take this the wrong way 

Edit: Yep, just read the other posts, a couple of people have noticed that too.


----------



## Dakota (Sep 29, 2009)

Eric Jones is the Creator of the Effect
lol i have no stage name


----------



## Dakota (Sep 29, 2009)

blah said:


> I'm not a hater or anything, but don't you think the pass was a little too obvious? I'm just giving some feedback, please don't take this the wrong way
> 
> Edit: Yep, just read the other posts, a couple of people have noticed that too.



I agree...i cant say too much without giving it away..lets say im not a big fan of the shuffles and cuts to make this trick possible.
so the pass is what i use. My pass is very good but the Camera never blinks or cannot be misdirected. That's why i prefer street magic to just sitting at home with the video camera


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2009)

Dakota said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a hater or anything, but don't you think the pass was a little too obvious? I'm just giving some feedback, please don't take this the wrong way
> ...


I wouldn't say that "your pass" is good if you rely on things like misdirection and patter to solidify it. I would say "your performance" is good, and that's really all there is to being a good magician. David Blaine didn't become popular because of his skills. His DLs are REALLY obvious in front of the camera, he hardly ever passes or cuts or shuffles, I mean, he's not THAT good, just fairly decent IMO, but he's one of the most famous street magicians around today because of his zombie-ish/creepy style of performance (and his marketing strategy).

IMO, a good pass wouldn't be seen even if your audience is one of those annoying people who just keep staring at your hands, ignoring your patter, and trying to catch a glimpse of something just to bust you, I think you know the kind of audience I'm talking about if you've been performing street magic for some time  But then again, I wouldn't worry too much about people who're not there to be entertained


----------



## KevinK (Sep 30, 2009)

blah said:


> Dakota said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



I'll admit, the classic pass wasn't the best that I've ever seen; however, I don't think that an invisible classic pass without misdirection is possible. That's why we have covering motions like the rock, the riffle pass, the dribble pass, etc. In a video like this, I'd go for a riffle or dribble pass. If you're performing for someone, I like Michael Paul's hands-up pass. He basically raises his hands up in front of his body as if to show that he won't do anything while he does a Hermann Pass. However, that wouldn't work in this type of video.

For a video like this, you may want to consider using a double undercut. I know that it sounds silly, but the psychology behind it works incredibly well. Don't get me wrong, I can and do use a classic pass, but the pass isn't always the best route. With a double undercut, people see the first cut and assume that you brought the card to the top. On the second cut, they think that you buried their card in the middle and assume that you're going to cut the cards one more time to bring their card to the top. They keep looking for that extra cut instead of thinking that you might have already cut the cards again. I think that a double undercut would work better than a half-decent pass with a covering motion.

On to more constructive criticism, I thought that the sequence of cuts and shuffles at the beginning were unnessesary. If you were to do something where shuffling and cutting wouldn't matter, I highly doubt that you would do all of this fancy stuff. To me, it just signalled that some preparation was required, though a lay audience might not think so.

While we're on the subject of magic, I was surprised by the number of magicians we have here. I'd like to know of the magicians, were any of you guys at the iTricks clinic with the Buck twins last night? I know that a lot of people were there just because Dan and Dave were there, and I'm wondering if any of you guys were there, too.


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 30, 2009)

very nice pass it was fast sauce
nice OH dl as well


----------



## piemaster (Oct 5, 2009)

This is kind of old, but I got the trick! When you're grabbing the king on top of the deck of cards, you also grab the one behind it and pretend you only grabbed the king, right?


----------

